# Where to order embroidered belts?



## VinsonTKD (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello everyone,
      I currently have my 3rd Dan and have always had my master order me a replacement belt. I am no longer under a school and am slowly starting to teach. I am in need of a replacement belt. The websites I have found seem to charge quite a bit with embroidery included. I wanted to get my name on one side with Korean underneath, and TAEKWONDO on other side with Korean underneath. 

Where is a good place to order black belts w/embroidery without paying a large chunk of money?


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 1, 2011)

VinsonTKD said:


> Hello everyone,
> I currently have my 3rd Dan and have always had my master order me a replacement belt. I am no longer under a school and am slowly starting to teach. I am in need of a replacement belt. The websites I have found seem to charge quite a bit with embroidery included. I wanted to get my name on one side with Korean underneath, and TAEKWONDO on other side with Korean underneath.
> 
> Where is a good place to order black belts w/embroidery without paying a large chunk of money?



Try Sangmoosa.com they have good beltd at a good price. I'm a big fan of EosinPanther.com, however. They're great belts, but they're not cheap.

All my best.


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Feb 2, 2011)

Im obviously in another country, but I always buy the belt myself and then find a local embroider and take it to them and tell them exactly what I want and they normally do it the same day. The people I know who have sent away to get it done have sometimes had names misspelt etc and it can take ages to actually get the belt and it costs heaps. I bought my belt (sang moosa I think) through my club for about $10 and the embroider up the road only charged $25 for my club's name in english on one side and my name in korean on the other, so for $35 I got a fully embroided belt and had it all done in one day.


----------



## DMcHenry (Feb 2, 2011)

I've also found Sang Mu Sa to do a good job, only had one issue once that they corrected no problem.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Feb 2, 2011)

We use www.dynamicsworld.com.  

Daniel


----------



## andyjeffries (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd just like to add (although it may not be applicable to the OP) that Black Eagle in the UK do really nice embroidered belts.  They're also good guys who really help deliver exactly what you want.  No affiliation with them, just a happy customer.

Personally I like lots of embroidery, so our club belts have logos on both ends, dan bars, english, korean, the works...


----------



## Manny (Feb 2, 2011)

Eosin Panther has launch an economy line of embroided black belts, check the web site and see.

Last year I bought a plain satin black belt (not embroided) that I like alot, however it costs me big bucks, if I ordered it emabroided it will cost me much more, however the new line of afordable belts can be a fine option.

http://www.eosinpanther.com/black-belt-c-21_41.html

Manny


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Feb 2, 2011)

I've always had a Bear Brand belt.  http://www.bearbrandinc.com/Custom-Embroidery_ep_28.html  They are great quality, but they aren't what I would consider an econo class price.  Our association has started to use Sun Brand belts through Choi Brothers, which are good belts at a much more econo price.  http://www.choibrothers.com/belt-black-p-660-l-en.html


----------



## puunui (Feb 2, 2011)

VinsonTKD said:


> Where is a good place to order black belts w/embroidery without paying a large chunk of money?




Depending on what you consider a large chunk of money. Sangmoosa in California is a reliable place for embroidered belts. I think it runs about $25. I make mine in Korea, which costs about $10.


----------



## d1jinx (Feb 2, 2011)

puunui said:


> Depending on what you consider a large chunk of money. Sangmoosa in California is a reliable place for embroidered belts. I think it runs about $25. I make mine in Korea, which costs about $10.


 
link or contact info???


----------



## puunui (Feb 2, 2011)

d1jinx said:


> link or contact info???



Sang Moo Sa you can google Best Martial Arts and that will pull it up. For belts in Korea, you have to go to Korea to make them, sorry. I prefer the ones made in Korea because they are done by hand, as opposed to the machine embroidery that is the norm outside of Korea.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Feb 2, 2011)

SahBumNimRush said:


> I've always had a Bear Brand belt. http://www.bearbrandinc.com/Custom-Embroidery_ep_28.html They are great quality, but they aren't what I would consider an econo class price. Our association has started to use Sun Brand belts through Choi Brothers, which are good belts at a much more econo price. http://www.choibrothers.com/belt-black-p-660-l-en.html


 

Although the weatehr in Chicago stinks right now, it's nice to be able to walk in to Choi Bros or East West Martial Arts to get stuff.


----------



## puunui (Feb 2, 2011)

Earl Weiss said:


> Although the weatehr in Chicago stinks right now, it's nice to be able to walk in to Choi Bros or East West Martial Arts to get stuff.



Back in the day, East West was the only game in the US as far as v necks were concerned. Everyone had to get it from them, or Korea.


----------



## d1jinx (Feb 2, 2011)

puunui said:


> Sang Moo Sa you can google Best Martial Arts and that will pull it up. For belts in Korea, you have to go to Korea to make them, sorry. I prefer the ones made in Korea because they are done by hand, as opposed to the machine embroidery that is the norm outside of Korea.


 I ment link to Korea... thought maybe you have an Internet contact.

I have Sangmoosa/bestma.  Thanks.


----------



## puunui (Feb 3, 2011)

d1jinx said:


> I ment link to Korea... thought maybe you have an Internet contact.




No, sorry. I just make them when I visit Korea.


----------



## Archtkd (Feb 3, 2011)

d1jinx said:


> link or contact info???


 
Same as Mookas -- http://www.mookas.us/. They are good and reliable.


----------



## Archtkd (Feb 3, 2011)

Earl Weiss said:


> Although the weatehr in Chicago stinks right now, it's nice to be able to walk in to Choi Bros or East West Martial Arts to get stuff.


 
I love Choi brothers. We use their "Made in the USA" doboks.


----------

